# Favorite lures for bass



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

what are your go to lures for bass, small/large mouth, white, striped and even lures for hybrid.


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Ducktracker Slabs for white bass hands down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IvanSanchez (Dec 22, 2016)

Wopper plopper 130 in bone or loon. Rebel magnum Pop R. Rage craws Texas rigged. Chatter baits.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

not sure I can afford whopper plopper lol, almost 20 bucks a piece?


----------



## IvanSanchez (Dec 22, 2016)

Give them a try, they work. I've caught 2 bass at the same time on the perch 110.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## IvanSanchez (Dec 22, 2016)

Bluegill zman chatter bait with havoc trailer









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

Roosters slab spoons. I've gotten whites mostly but also quite a few crappie, cats, largemouth, and sadly drum..


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

denimdeerslayer said:


> Roosters slab spoons. I've gotten whites mostly but also quite a few crappie, cats, largemouth, and sadly drum..


Second this. They powder spray their lures and it last forever.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

All time favorite for Central Texas lakes is Lake Fork's "Limit Getter" spinnerbait. I've caught every kind of bass that swims in the lakes here on that bait along with a few catfish , large perch and even caught rainbow trout with them down on the guadalupe. Always like Zoom super flukes too, color depends on water conditions and time of year.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Lately it's been Rat-l-trap 1/4 oz chrome-blue, Stanley ribbit frog in melon, strike king 5xd in gizzard shad or chartreuse sexy shad, various color bass pro and zoom stick worms without any weight, same colors go for Carolina and Texas rigged brush hogs and lizards.


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

Little Mac said:


> Ducktracker Slabs for white bass hands down.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


don't think Academy's carry this?


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

denimdeerslayer said:


> Roosters slab spoons. I've gotten whites mostly but also quite a few crappie, cats, largemouth, and sadly drum..


which colors work best for ya?

http://www.roosterstackle.com/casting-spoons---slabs?zenid=9d415av5a5l2dsu5l2dv4surf1


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

watemelon 5 in senko, have one tied on at all times, prefer wacky rig even though it gets hung a lot, they cant stand that neutral buoyancy. also the trusty white spinnerbait, dbl willow leaf always have one rod with one tied on as well.


----------



## Caribbean Pirate (Aug 4, 2005)

Jig and Rage Craw on Sam Rayburn for this 9.5lb, SENKOs are a MUST HAVE, Lizards, Trick worms, 10" worms, Rattle Traps, Crankbaits.


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

Ethan Hunt said:


> which colors work best for ya?
> 
> http://www.roosterstackle.com/casting-spoons---slabs?zenid=9d415av5a5l2dsu5l2dv4surf1


Honestly I haven't noticed a difference between the white, yellow and chartuse. One day they will like one a little more than the other then switch the next day.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Frankly my favorite is whatever matches the forage they're feeding on. I like catching bass. Like everyone else I know, I like catching a bass on topwater but what they'll eat on any particular lake depends on too many factors to limit myself to only a few baits.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

7" grape (purple) worm Texas rigged.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

6â€ black creme worm weightless for largemouth.a â€œducktrackerâ€ Reaper 3/4 oz white slab for white bass. A pencil popper in clown or rainbow trout for stripers.
Stripers bite a live shad 6â€ long or longer best.
The pencil popper is a 100 X more fun.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

White Spinner bait for Black bass 
Ducktracker Slabs for whites and stripers, different sizes and color for the time of year, I like to match the shad size for particular times of year.some folks say the color doesnâ€™t matter but yesterday my son out fished me 2 to 1, he had a Ducktracker reaper chartreuse and I had a white one, needless to say I changed color quickly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

any recommendations for lures ideal for catching bass in the hill country RIVERS?


----------



## IvanSanchez (Dec 22, 2016)

Rebel POP R and Wopper Ploppers size 90 should do the trick. If bedded a Texas rigged lizard should do the trick. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

you retrieve them the same way in the river just like in lakes?


----------



## IvanSanchez (Dec 22, 2016)

I work lures more aggressively in the rivers. This is on the San Bernard River.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

